# Matagorda - More Quality



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing has been off the charts good since the previous cold snap. Birds are working mid bay and quality fish are underneath them. Wading has also produced some quality fish. The flounder are on the move as well. We've been throwing soft plastics mostly. Easy pickings for anyone on the fence about going. Give us a call. Capt Chris Caldwell and Capt Chris O both have some openings this month.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

